# X-Blade too heavy????



## monteballz (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got a 2007 GMC Sierra 2500HD (6.0 Gas) New Style pickup. I'm looking at putting an X-Blade on it next season. I'll be adding either a leveling kit or Timbrens to my front end to prevent sagging. I've searched and read a few threads on here and some people are claiming that the X-Blade is too heavy for 2500HD's. I'm actually looking at running the 8'6'' X-Blade. Any helpful information on this would be great!


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

im sure chevys gonna tell you an 8'6 is to heavy, but ive got a 8 on my 02 with the 8.1 and no tumbrens. ( there on the to do list but it doesnt squat to bad so there on the bottom of the list.) my nieghbor has an 05 with a dmax and a 9' on it and it seems fine. been on the since 05 with no problems.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

i have a 2004 chevy 2500hd with the 6.0 l gasser and i run a 10'4" plow on the front with 3000 lbsof salt in the back. the plow wieghs over 1000 lbs and i put timbrens on the front cranked the t bars 4 turns and she handles it perfect. You will be fine with the x blade.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

The Gas engines have no issues.Its the Dmax that is very heavy. As for the guy with a 10.5 blade on truck. You are the main reason no one ever want a truck with a plow on it alrady


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

BigDave12768;748110 said:


> The Gas engines have no issues.Its the Dmax that is very heavy. As for the guy with a 10.5 blade on truck. You are the main reason no one ever want a truck with a plow on it alrady


I take great care of my truck. Are you saying since i have a blade that is over 10 ft long i am destroying my truck and i am the reason why no one wants to buy a truck with a plow on it. I dont drive like an idiot and I plow safe and I make sure not to ram into curbs or other obstacle why I am plowing. You can tell what guys tear up there truck and guys that dont. I just took my truck in to get some new tires about 3 months ago and the my mechanic said my truck which is a 2004 is in way better shape all around then guys that bring there plow trucks in that are half my age or even younger. I dont buy trucks that already have existing plows on them cause I know a lot of guys work for companies that beat on there trucks casue they dont worry about it since it not theres, but having a 1000 lb plow on the front of 2500hd is no biggie. that is how much a wideout weighs or 9.6 v would. Before you say something why dont you get your facts straight. I guarantee my truck is better shape then 95% of the guys on here. even the guys with newer trucks and plow.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Easy now bigdave its an 8.5 foot POLY meyer with pro-wings that make it over 10 foot, not literally a monster steel municipal plow. There are plenty of guys on here running Blizzard 810s and 8611LP plows which are over 1000lbs, on crew cab and extended cab duramaxs. As long as you try not to run around all winter with the plow on for no reason (like when its not going to snow for a few days or a week), or even if you do drive around with the plow on, just dont beat on the truck and it will be OK. Overweight yes, gonna kill the truck immediatly NO. 

My friend has an 8ft MM1 fisher with sno-foil and new cutting edge...all added up its around 1000lbs or more on it on an 05 gasser chevy, never had timbrens or anything on the front and they have never had any problems with the truck. 

I would say go for it X blades are good plows, from what i have heard.


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

I have an 03 DMAX and I am looking to put a Western 7 1/2 or 8 ft plow on it. Is the 8 too much? On Western's website it suggests a 7 1/2 poly. I am leaning towards a 7 1/2 uni-mount.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

dont waste your time with a 7.5'.... on full angle your pretty much driving over unplowed snow, wtf... theres only 50 lbs dif. between 7.5 and 8'.... 50 lbs wount make or break your front end.... PLEASE read my sig... then you'll know what your truck can do


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

BigDave12768;748110 said:


> The Gas engines have no issues.Its the Dmax that is very heavy. As for the guy with a 10.5 blade on truck. You are the main reason no one ever want a truck with a plow on it alrady


This guy is a douch Bag!


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

Been running a 8.5 ezee vee on a 03 d-max since it was new. No problems.wesport I have a good friend that had a 7.5 boss vee on his dodge 2500 gasser who cracked his truck frame and blew his tranny.:crying: What do you guys think the truck or the driver


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

02DURAMAX;749655 said:


> This guy is a douch Bag!


WOW talk about an insiteful and well thought out post. Dmax02 is out to get me!! Oh No


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

PITCH;749656 said:


> Been running a 8.5 ezee vee on a 03 d-max since it was new. No problems.wesport I have a good friend that had a 7.5 boss vee on his dodge 2500 gasser who cracked his truck frame and blew his tranny.:crying: What do you guys think the truck or the driver


Depends what year Dodge. They had a huge recall on the front springs. They could tear off frame.


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

BigDave12768;749660 said:


> Depends what year Dodge. They had a huge recall on the front springs. They could tear off frame.


I know 05 or 06 not really sure. He has since got rid of it. It had electrical problems etc. Not a reliable truck. I'm very happy with my d-max. The chevy's have been real good to us. I had a 05 ford psd. Bought back from ford. To many problems to list. Ford Took 6 weeks to get a guage cluster. No truck for 6 weeks. Missed 2 storms. Didn't want another 6.0 psd so I bought my 07 d-max. Front ends are a little light but from my experience with the 03 and the ezee vee I cant see why any one would have a problem with a 8-9ft staright blade on a chevy


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

BigDave12768;748110 said:


> The Gas engines have no issues.Its the Dmax that is very heavy. As for the guy with a 10.5 blade on truck. You are the main reason no one ever want a truck with a plow on it alrady


You say the Duramax is heavy?...LOL when your engine is 400lbs heavier?..lol


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

02DURAMAX;749913 said:


> You say the Duramax is heavy?...LOL when your engine is 400lbs heavier?..lol


its 350lbs heavier and Dodges have a stronger front end. Fighting with me online wont change the fact that you bought a Dmax and you really want a Dodge CTD


----------



## tritonmark (Dec 8, 2008)

*plowing*

I have a 06 chevy crew cab,5.3 motor and the 3.42 rearend,half ton z-71. Would you even recommend a plow on this truck? Just want to use it on my good size driveway. Is a lighter plow even worth it or would it tear up the truck?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

BigDave12768;750104 said:


> its 350lbs heavier and Dodges have a stronger front end. Fighting with me online wont change the fact that you bought a Dmax and you really want a Dodge CTD


Ya, the cummins is a nice motor, but I don't personally know anyone that can afford the repair bills on the dodge truck

02dmax, I notice you have a couple GM vehicles. You know we're in the same boat on this one

I'm always getting real tired of guys sitting around talking about how the chevy front ends can't handle a 8 foot plow. Come on, I drive around the place with a Boss 9' 2'' V. I know a guy who drives around with a 9' 2'' Fisher extreme stainless V on a 2500hd, no problems there.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

My installer said either Ford or Dodge for a heavy V-Blade....sorry no GM...


----------



## ondirtymax (Dec 22, 2008)

Cedar Grounds;750402 said:


> My installer said either Ford or Dodge for a heavy V-Blade....sorry no GM...


Good luck with a vblade on a dodge, i have 3 buddies with same setup and are continuously making front end repairs.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

BigDave12768;750104 said:


> its 350lbs heavier and Dodges have a stronger front end. Fighting with me online wont change the fact that you bought a Dmax and you really want a Dodge CTD


Yeah I want a CTD///

Thats why i just Bought a C4500 Duramax Diesel...

Damn I thought it had the cummins.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

BigDave12768;750104 said:


> its 350lbs heavier and Dodges have a stronger front end. Fighting with me online wont change the fact that you bought a Dmax and you really want a Dodge CTD


Ok so you have a 5200lb axle NOT!! you read that *NOT* a 6000lb axle like you said..

So your CTD is 350lbs+ and I have a 4800lb axle

Now 5200-350= 4850..Da DAMNNNNNNN You can carry a whole 50lbs More.:realmad:

Damit so I guess you can mount a 11' X Blade on you Dodge Oh wait they dont make those.I guess you'll have to take the 9'..


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Cedar Grounds;750402 said:


> My installer said either Ford or Dodge for a heavy V-Blade....sorry no GM...


Damnn and my dealer said no DODGE.:crying:


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow one of these two vehicles in a long term test drive has tranny issues, And the Dealer states lots of tranny issues with these trucks. Other long term says. Not an issue with this great truck

http://blogs.edmunds.com/roadtests/PastVehicles/2007ChevroletSilveradoLT/

http://www.mpt.org/motorweek/longterm/dodgerammegacab06.shtml


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

BigDave12768;750588 said:


> Wow one of these two vehicles in a long term test drive has tranny issues, And the Dealer states lots of tranny issues with these trucks. Other long term says. Not an issue with this great truck
> 
> http://blogs.edmunds.com/roadtests/PastVehicles/2007ChevroletSilveradoLT/
> 
> http://www.mpt.org/motorweek/longterm/dodgerammegacab06.shtml


I have an allison Buddy..........one has 108K work miles and the Dump has 83K mile and none have ever had a problem.!


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

bigdave12768;750588 said:


> wow one of these two vehicles in a long term test drive has tranny issues, and the dealer states lots of tranny issues with these trucks. Other long term says. Not an issue with this great truck
> 
> http://blogs.edmunds.com/roadtests/pastvehicles/2007chevroletsilveradolt/
> 
> http://www.mpt.org/motorweek/longterm/dodgerammegacab06.shtml


some people have to try and find fault with other people b/c they are unhappy and have issues with what they have. You just want a d-max.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

tritonmark;750366 said:


> I have a 06 chevy crew cab,5.3 motor and the 3.42 rearend,half ton z-71. Would you even recommend a plow on this truck? Just want to use it on my good size driveway. Is a lighter plow even worth it or would it tear up the truck?


Just put a Boss 7'6" V & front timbrens on my '04 Chevy K1500 CCSB Z71 last month. So far, no issues, and love it! The guy who installed it was actually trying to talk me into an 8'2"V. When I walked into his shop, he had his 8'2" VXT attached to my truck, and it sat just like his '08 2500HD gasser. I am running about 700lbs of ballast in the box as well.

A big part of how the truck will last is pending on who, and how the truck is run. I'll be sure to post if/when I would have any issues.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep it all will depend on the front axle GAWR, how much ballast you run and how you drive. There are guys around here with a 7.5 Meyer poly (705 lbs) and they toast the truck and trans in a season, and it doesnt matter Ford, Chevy or Dodge. But no an Xblade is not too heavy. Just some timbrens, a few cranks of the t-bars and put some ballast in the back. Keep the tranny cool and you will be fine!!!

Edit: I just went to Fisher's site and used the ematch system with my truck. It listed the Xblade from 8, 8.5, to 9 for my truck. It said ~600lbs of ballast too. So there is the proof for you, it will work on your HD Gasser!!!!


----------

